# Tivo Bolt conflict with just two shows ?



## tombet (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm a new Tivo Bolt User. I have Comcast with a CableCard.

I setup a OnePass for Monday evening, for Gotham on Fox. I then tried to do a second OnePass for The Bachelor at same time on ABC, but it says there is a conflict with Gotham, and it will not record. There aren't any other shows immediately before or after on the To Do list. 

Its my understanding that the Bolt has four tuners. How can trying to do two shows create a conflict ?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Did you do any non-one pass recordings?

Look at the to do list (hit TiVo button then the number 2) to see what it thinks is happening.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The Bolt is supposed to record 4 shows at once. 

Can we do a little test?

In Live TV, with no on-screen displays, (make sure you have a picture)... Press Select, (should highlight the current show), press Record, then Select (to record it).... Press the Down arrow..... Repeat with Record, Select Arrow down... ...... Until it pops up a screen that says it cannot record.... note how many channels is being recorded (should be 4).. 

Any less and you may have a bad Tivo (or a bad cable card, which cannot handle 4 channels.)


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Is the Cable Card an "M" card? If not I think it would only have one stream available thus only one "tuner". If it's an M card (multistream) then all 4 tuners can tune to 4 different channels. Almost sounds like you don't have an M cable card or it's defective.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Do you have any minis on your system?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

You can also go to System Info->Tivo Diagnostics. It shows what all your tuners are tuned to, the associated cable card, etc. Near the bottom, after scrolling past all your tuners (6 on my Roamio), it will list your cable card, Module Mode (mine is M-Mode), and Decrypt RecordChannels (mine is 6).


----------

